# biper / faire un appel en absence



## don_fermin_de_pas

Salut!

Quand on appelle quelqu'un sur son portable, pas pour parler avec lui mais juste pour lui donner un signal (une chose très frequente en Espagne), comment dit-on en français? Par exemple:

*Dès que tu arriveras devant chez moi, fais-moi un appel en absence/bippe-moi... et je descendrai.*

J'ai lu sur un autre fil (sur le forum Español-Français) "faire un bip", "bipper", "faire un appel en absence" et "faire un appel manqué". Est-ce que toutes ces formules sont-elles fréquentes dans le français de tous les jours?

Merci beaucoup.


----------



## IlEnAppert

Bonsoir,

selon le dictionnaire du Pons, cette formule existe. Malheureusement, je ne puis te dire si elle est courante ou non. 

(petite correction: "Est-ce que toutes ces formules sont fréquentes (...)?" ou "Toutes ces formules sont-elles fréquentes (...)?" Tu dois faire un choix entre l'inversion et "est-ce que")

Bonne soirée


----------



## Grop

Bonjour, ce que j'entends le plus souvent, à mon avis, est : _Fais-moi sonner_.


----------



## Anticlée

Je dirais "Fais sonner mon téléphone"
mais ce n'est pas vraiment une pratique très courante, c'est pour ça qu'on n'est pas très accoutumés à dire cela, qu'on n'a pas vraiment de formule consacrée pour cela...


----------



## xmarabout

_L'appel en absence_ est très fréquent. _Bipper _et ce qui concerne le bip peut-être compris différemment dans le sens où il existe un petit appareil (différent du téléphone) appelé bippeur qui permet d'envoyer un court message. Très utilisés dans le milieu médical par exemple.


----------



## don_fermin_de_pas

Anticlée said:


> Je dirais "Fais sonner mon téléphone"
> mais *ce n'est pas vraiment une pratique très courante*, c'est pour ça qu'on n'est pas très accoutumés à dire cela, qu'on n'a pas vraiment de formule consacrée pour cela...


C'est curieux, en Espagne […] c'est une pratique bien répandue (et bien utile dans certains cas). 

Merci beaucoup à tous les trois.


----------



## xmarabout

En Belgique, c'est une pratique très courante, surtout pour les jeunes: ils font un appel en absence sur le téléphone de leurs parents, comme cela c'est ceux-ci qui rappellent... et donc qui payent la communication


----------



## DearPrudence

En anglais aussi il y a une expression pour ça mais en français, on ne sait pas encore trop je crois. Mais sinon, je dirais aussi quelque chose comme "Tu me fais sonner".
Ce qui est drôle c'est qu'hier, justement, une Toulousaine m'a dit : "Quand tu es prête et que tu veux que je viennes te chercher, tu me bipes", faisant bien référence à un téléphone.


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Salut,

Ça se fait tout autant en France, il me semble, surtout chez les jeunes fauchés.  Les plus vieux, eux, heureusement, enrichissent leurs opérateurs téléphoniques ! 
J'ai déjà entendu « tu me sonnes » (et j'arrive, par exemple).


----------



## IMANAKBARI

Bonjour 

Un de mes amis me demande mon numéro de portable, pourrais-je lui dire : je te donne / fais un appel manqué (pour que mon numéro apparaisse sur son mobile)

[…]

Merci d'avance de votre aide !


----------



## Donaldos

Peut-être un simple _je fais sonner ton portable_ ?


----------



## Mag88

you can also say 'je te bipe' ou 'je t'appelle et tu ne décroches pas'


----------



## IMANAKBARI

Merci beaucoup à tous les deux ! 
Excellent !


----------



## seb2403

Biper est très courant en France aussi et les jeunes diront plutôt "biper" alors que les moins jeunes diront "faire sonner".
P.ex :
- tu me bipes
ou
- tu me fais sonner


----------



## lamy08

_"Je te fais un appel en absence"_ est également utilisé.


----------



## Grop

Je doute que biper ou faire sonner soit juste une question de génération ; ici c'est clairement faire sonner, et je fréquente des gens bien plus jeunes que moi.


----------



## Valerius

Je suis de Paris et j'ai toujours entendu et utilisé le mot "biper". 
Ex: J'ai plus de crédit, j'peux te biper et tu me rappelles?" ou encore "Tu me bipes quand t'arrives devant chez moi"
Il me semble que je n'ai jamais entendu quelqu'un utiliser "faire sonner", dc j'en déduis que cela dépend des régions.


----------



## Donaldos

Valerius said:


> Je suis de Paris et j'ai toujours entendu et utilisé le mot "biper".
> Ex: J'ai plus de crédit, j'peux te biper et tu me rappelles?" ou encore "Tu me bipes quand t'arrives devant chez moi"
> Il me semble que je n'ai jamais entendu quelqu'un utiliser "faire sonner", dc j'en déduis que cela dépend des régions.



Je ne pense pas qu'il s'agisse d'une variation d'origine régionale ni même générationnelle (ou, à tout le moins, ces facteurs ne sont pas exclusifs). 

J'entends aussi le mot _biper_ fréquemment en Bretagne. Inversement mes connaissances parisiennes, même plus jeunes que moi, ne l'emploient pas forcément.

Personnellement, si je ne l'emploie pas, c'est par choix.


----------

